# Ken Shamrock's entrance song last night



## kmp420 (Jul 9, 2006)

just wondering if anyone knew what the song was that ken shamrock came out to last night?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Haha yea man that was funny as hell i didnt think he liked that stuff GO KEN!!,TIto Came out with Eminem so i was very very happy dude was like singing every word as he walked out


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

Eminem said:


> Haha yea man that was funny as hell i didnt think he liked that stuff GO KEN!!,TIto Came out with Eminem so i was very very happy dude was like singing every word as he walked out


At first I thought that Eminem song was White America but it was Mosh. I don't know what Ken Shamrock's song was, can't remember. Tito Ortiz always has good entrances though. The worst entrance song of the night was Andrei Arlovski or Joe Stevenson lol. Andrei's was like death metal haha.


----------



## Kid Slash (Jul 9, 2006)

I was gonna post the same thing about Shamrock's theme song. That was the only thing impressive about Shamrock last night. Tito on the other hand, i thought it was pretty awesome to see him walk down to the octagon and sing every lyric,


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

what was shamrocks entrance theme last night?


----------



## Eminem (Jun 4, 2006)

Kid Slash said:


> I was gonna post the same thing about Shamrock's theme song. That was the only thing impressive about Shamrock last night. Tito on the other hand, i thought it was pretty awesome to see him walk down to the octagon and sing every lyric,


lol yea i saw him saying the words i was goin along with him


----------



## UFC Freak (Jul 8, 2006)

Emenim sucks.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Tito came out to Mosh in his fight against Forrest too....maybe he'll stick with it, seems to be working well for him


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Eh, Ken Shamrock entered to "Slayed" by *Overseer* last night. Hope that helps.


----------



## teampunishment (Jul 10, 2006)

Rush said:


> At first I thought that Eminem song was White America but it was Mosh. I don't know what Ken Shamrock's song was, can't remember. Tito Ortiz always has good entrances though. The worst entrance song of the night was Andrei Arlovski or Joe Stevenson lol. Andrei's was like death metal haha.


Thanks for the Tito (well Eminem but you know what I mean) song - loved it and downloaded it today now


----------



## shamrock420 (Jul 10, 2006)

yea ken's song is sick. You just wanna turn it up. I hate seeing shamrock lose, but he is who he is. One of the builders of this sport.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

I liked both of there entrances. Anyone here think there will be a 3rd or U think ken will finally sit back and watch??


----------



## shamrock420 (Jul 10, 2006)

I think he still gots some fight in him. He needs to fight people from his prime, and from his generation.


----------



## BrodiemanAXT (Oct 16, 2006)

I love that song


shamrock420 said:


> I think he still gots some fight in him. He needs to fight people from his prime, and from his generation.


I dunno....i think his body has just taken too much punishment... i've always been a big shamrock fan and thought tito was a lil disrespectful...but after seeing him the other night and him say what he said and how he acted....he now has a new fan!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pugilistiko (Oct 20, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Eh, Ken Shamrock entered to "Slayed" by *Overseer* last night. Hope that helps.


Thanks a lot - that song KICKED ASS! One of the best walk-out songs ever! Only the Pride shows have as-good or better walkouts.

I got so pumped up listening to that walk-out song, I can't imagine how much better it would have been actually being there in the arena with it cranked up and the whole crowd amped! Ken looked so great and relaxed during his walk-out, almost dancing a bit - reminded me of Phil Baroni, The New York Badass, with his always-entertaining entrances at Pride championships.

I remember Ken's unique swagger all the way back from UFC 1, but this time, he had this aura about him saying "I don't need to prove anything, I know I'm a Hall-of-Famer, I know I'm a badass, I know I'm a pioneer of the sport and a complete fighter. Win or lose, I'm going out like a warrior."

At that fight, Ken really showed the true warrior spirit, the gladiator spirit - that he has shown throughout his career but it was especially in evidence in his composure. 

Props to Ken for going down like a man - he "died a warrior's death" as they would have said back in the day when life or death was on the line.

We'll miss you Ken!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

First post ^ and you're one true Ken Shamrock fan. I like the way you described him ahha.


----------

